# Eat and run to the bathroom! WHY??



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

OKay if you eat something and within an half an hour or even an hour you have D- what is causing it?? I know I have read where it doesn;t come out that fast-BUT if that is a trigger food what does it do?? Does it cause all the other waste that is in you to rush out? Just pushes it out that fast?? I just don't get it. I don't really have a trigger food. I can eat it one day and be fine BUT eat it 3 days latter and I am on the loo for hours. I guess it has something to do with ALL you ate that day and it combined made you go D. I just don't understand why you can eat and it can come out so darn fast??Am I stupid or what?Help me out here guys and gals


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:? Does it cause all the other waste that is in you to rush out?


That is indeed it. It's actually a normal response to have the colon wake up just after eating, an effect called the gastrocolonic respone. In IBsers, this effect may be magnified.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I didn't know why either but I LOATHE those times where I eat dinner and minutes later I'm dashing for the loo! For me it doesn't really seem to be connected to any particular trigger foods, just decides to happen sometimes


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Real good question Kat. My sis, who almost has her lpn degree, swears it takes the digestion system at least 12 hours to pass from your mouth to the butt. We IBSers know that aint true in all people. But what you ask puzzles me too. Whatever in there has to be in solid form if we are feeling fine at the time we eat. How the heck does our belly turn all that waste into water sooo fast when we eat something that triggers it. I don't get it either, its like the flood gates open. How and why?


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

That is a good question! It would be nice to know so I can prevent that sort of thing when I'm not at home. I also wonder where it all comes from too. I swear that there is no place for my body to hold all that stuff yet sometimes I feel like I have gallons coming out!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The food coming out is not the food you just ate.If you stick a probe in a totally normal person's colon and measure the activity of the colon 24 hours a day you find the following things.When they go to sleep the colon is least active.Around the time they get up in the morning it is at its peak activity.It has a spike of activity after each meal.Larger meals tend to cause a bigger spike in "move it along" activity that smaller meals which is why some IBSers ahve more problem with big meals rather than smaller ones.It is also why often the directions for an antispasmodic medication which slows the colon down are to take it 20-30 minutes before a meal so it is having it's effect when you need it (when the colon goes into overdrive) rather than taking it when the symptom hits and have the drug being effective after the problem is over.The waste is generally not solid when it enters the colon. When you get the colon in overdrive pushing things out sometimes it is getting waste out of the body that has not had all the water removed yet. It doesn't turn solid to liquid. It is not done turning liquid to solid. Your body adds a lot of water into the small intestine to digest the food. You need it in liquid form in the small intestine to absorb the stuff from it. The colon's job is to remove the water back out of the stool and recycle it into the body.K.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I SEE! Thanks Kath. Okay another questoin, Does meds, lets say IModium, since allot of peeps use it. Does it just STOP your whole body process for awhile so you don;t have to go? Then it wears off and watch out cause it has got to come out.Thanks again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it depends on the person and what is going on.If you slow it down and by the time it wears off the problem is over I think people tend to just go to normal.If you've pretty much got an ongoing thing once it wears off the symptoms will return. I don't know if they bounce back worse than they would be (like with some decongestants you spray up the nose) or not.Generally the recommendation for IBS if you generally have diarrhea all the time is to take it regularly. Usually 2X a day at half the dose works better than taking the same number of pills 1X a day. Some people find a small dose of Imodium 20-30 minutes before meals helps with the post-eating thing, and that they are fine between meals.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

All the above applies. However the main reason IBSers have d or c or c/d is because there is an abnormalitiy in the release of serotonin in the gut from specific cells. The release of serotonin causes the sigmoid colon to overreact.


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

I wonder if it would still happen if you ate your food in bed. I've often thought that the sitting upright position has an effect on the bowels whereas slouching doesn't as I've noticed if I'm having a tv dinner on the sofa it doesn't have the same effect.You could always try.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

the sigmoid colon15 minutes after a mealnormal







IBS







The amount of fat and calories effect the gastro colonic responce. Basically the upper gi signals the lower gi food is on the way and to make room and dispell the older contents.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok, Eric or Kathleen, Do you know why, during an attack of D, the first couple times are watery and dark, and why does it always turn yellow towards the end of the attack? That's how my bad episodes go and I know when I get to the yellow D that I am just about done with my episode.Is this bile dumping, could it signal either the Gallbladder or Pancreas being the root cause for my case of IBS D?Thanks, thiis will be the first question I will ask my doc next Tuesday.Brett


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am not positive about that Brett, but it maybe going from material that has been in the colon longer to newer material. But that is guessing really.If you ask the doc post it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm the same as Brett (although I do sometimes just get yellow poops when they're not D). It starts of normal coloured and progressively turns a nasty looking shade of yellow when it's getting towards being over.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I used to have yellowish poops, formed or d, when i took Imodium everyday. Now I haven't taken Imodium for , geez, a month maybe, my poop is normally dark, but this yellow D at the end of an attack has to be a signal for something. Yeah Eric, I will ask him, and I'm going to tell him about the Dr Drossman chat, and ask him if that is something he and his colleagues(sp)at Temple Univ would be interested in doing for us here on these boards once in a while.Thanks for the help, much appreciatedBrett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks KAth and Eric. What would we do without you two smart people?My grandbaby was here all day and has poo pood about 5 times. It is light yellow too. Smells God awful. I aksed her if she was getting IBS! Joking of course.. Poor thing she is only 6 months old and poopin away.Thanks again, Bret lets us know what the Dr saysKat


----------

